# Sunroof Problem



## tmwr1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Looking for some help from you Nissan owners.

My wife drives an 02 Nissan Maxima that is experiencing a problem with the sunroof - it won't close all the way, leaving a gap of about 1-1/2". 

The last time this happened, she took it into the dealership and was charged $80 for them to reprogram the computer. It fixed the problem, but I don't know exactly what they did.

About the time it happened last, I had removed the negative lead from the battery to add some of those felt rings to protect the terminals and connections. We weren't sure if that caused the problem, or if it was another event had triggered the symptom with the sunroof.

Howeverrrrrrrrrrr, this last Saturday, I installed a new Alpine radio/CD/MP3 deck in her vehicle. As a safety precaution, I removed the negative lead from the battery while I worked on the wiring.

Guess what? Today, she came home from work and tells me her sunroof won't shut again - just like the last time.

What's the deal here? Can you not remove the negative lead from the battery on this vehicle without screwing up some program parameter for the sunroof? Is this normal, or is this a problem with the computer/sunroof?

Comments, suggestions, or things to try would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Trying holding down the Tilt Shut button for 10 secs or until the sunroof responds and then try opening and closing it again... that seems to work for me. 

From page 2-29 of your owner's manual:



> *Restarting the sunroof sliding switch*
> 
> The sliding switch will become inoperable after
> the battery terminal is disconnected, the electrical
> ...


----------



## tmwr1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Puppetmaster said:


> Trying holding down the Tilt Shut button for 10 secs or until the sunroof responds and then try opening and closing it again... that seems to work for me.
> 
> From page 2-29 of your owner's manual:



I'll be darned ... it worked. Thanks Puppetmaster! :cheers: 

Of course, my wife's first responses was, "They charged me *EIGHTY DOLLARS * for that!!!" 

Thanks again.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

tmwr1 said:


> I'll be darned ... it worked. Thanks Puppetmaster! :cheers:
> 
> Of course, my wife's first responses was, "They charged me *EIGHTY DOLLARS * for that!!!"
> 
> Thanks again.


No problem man, glad it worked out for ya... that's why I don't really go to dealerships that much anymore...


----------



## slym34 (Aug 27, 2009)

Sweet,, happened to me too,, such an easy fix... Who'd a thunk it!  
thanks!


----------



## shwarner2488 (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm experiencing this problem and I tried this with it shut about 95% of the way (except for that last 1.5 inches) and now the buttons are all messed up! The tilt buttons operate it on the track for about the first third of the track and then you have to use the sliding buttons. It'll still open all the way but I can't get it closed. Help!:crying:



Puppetmaster said:


> Trying holding down the Tilt Shut button for 10 secs or until the sunroof responds and then try opening and closing it again... that seems to work for me.
> 
> From page 2-29 of your owner's manual:


----------

